

Swedish prosecutor: ”Assange must come to Sweden but we won’t say why” - SanderMak
http://www.friatider.se/swedish-prosecutor-assange-must-come-to-sweden-but-we-wont-say-why

======
SanderMak
Also read the transcript of a discussion with the prosecutor:
[http://www.friatider.se/swedish-prosecutor-assange-must-
come...](http://www.friatider.se/swedish-prosecutor-assange-must-come-to-
sweden-but-we-wont-say-why#comment-626569266) Very evasive.

------
lomegor
I find this strange as it has been explained a lot of times that the reason
they will not question him on the UK is because he not only may be arrested
after the questioning, but he may need to do more questioning after one round
is done. Basically, they need him in Sweden because anything can happens in
the questioning. Also, although it has been done in the past (the questioning
not in Sweden soil), it wasn't done to the accused but to people related with
the case.

Also, did he really said that or are those quotations mark artistic license?

------
catlover
Using a nazi website as a source, really? The Assange fanclub has really gone
downhill

------
tommys
Well, this implies that Swedish prosecutors should travel around the world
questioning suspects currently abroad. How silly.

~~~
muuh-gnu
You, on the other hand, imply that countries around the world somehow have to
send random people to Sweden, for no other reason than to save the Swedish
prosecutors the effort of traveling there to ask questions. How silly.

